# Finally Tried Out My Treadle Machine (pics)



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought this machine for $50 close to 20 years ago, at a garage sale. 








It needed a lot of repair. I sanded the original finish, and had to glue and clamp the doors back together. They are made of a very thick plywood. I refinished the cabinet, being careful to save the little tape measure. Bought a new belt, and never tried it out. It's been in my house as a thing of beauty, but nothing else. I didn't know how to use it, put the bobbin in, or wind a bobbin for that matter. I still need practice.









After getting on this forum, I started to think about this machine alot. It's a Franklin. Christmas Eve, I went to an elderly friends house to show her the doll clothes I made before giving them away. My husband and I deliver meals to her twice monthly. She is 93, is the sweetest little lady, and still pieces with an old treadle machine and hand ties her quilts with yarn. She inspires me in knowing she still gets so much pleasure out of living and sewing at her age. 

We popped up this little Franklin last night, and I decided to learn. My husband helped me out with oiling and winding the bobbin. I tried it out this morning, and there is a learning curve. The starting is the hard part, but after practicing, I started having fun! I can see piecing some quilts on this machine. The stitches are so fine. It was fun. I still need to learn to fill a bobbin and how to place the shuttle. 

I downloaded and printed the book for it last night to help me. I have the two black cover plates that still need to be installed on the back of the cabinet to cover those vent holes. Never did that step in 20 years! OY! 


















Thank you Ladies, for kicking my sewing up a notch to a new level of excitement. I am looking forward, for the first time in my life of owning a little black Singer AND learning how to operate a treadle machine I've owned for 20 years!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

now I'm going to have to get mine working to keep up with you! That is a very lovely cabinet.

I made my husband see of the motor on the second 66 I have works. I think he's starting to think I'm getting obsessive about sewing machines.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

That is a beautiful machine and cabinate. Congratulations on finally trying it out. Can't wait to see some of the masterpieces you make with it.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

There are worse things in the world Cathy. I know I have been obsessing on a little black Singer for the past week or so. Never, ever was interested in them in the past, now I just MUST have one! I blame this board! Everyone was posting those shiny little black machines... I could spend $50 in many less prudent ways. It isn't hard these days. 

I'm all into giving my sewing room a good cleaning and organization too. I had Dave bring in a very old heavy solid wood storm door that I bought years ago. I'm going to turn it into something fantastic for storage. It is filthy and has mud daubers nests on it right now. Fresh from the little ramshackle garage. I'm going to bring in a second tall chrome shelf from the shed too so I can go more vertical with storage.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful job on the cabinet! I've never seen one like that. And Congrats for making time to learn something new and fun!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What a beautiful machine and cabinet. Congrats on learning to use it. I need to buy another belt for the motor on mine and clean it up good. It sit for years without being used. I used it back in the summer while my Janome was in the shop. The belt broke on the motor so I just put the leather belt on it and started using it as a treadle.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. What a lovely machine and cabinet. You can tell you've_ loved_ it even if you haven't used it.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That's a beautiful piece of furniture and the fact that it holds a treadle machine makes it more so. I love treadle machines and hope to find one for my own.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

It will take a bit of time and practice to get used to the whole starting/stopping thing. Mostly the starting. I've bunched the thread up on the back side several times, but the good thing is, it hasn't stopped the machine from moving. The lift bar comes un threaded very easy when I get going the wrong way. I need to remember to check that out. That is what is causing the bunching underneath I think. It is a pretty toy.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

happyjunker said:


> It will take a bit of time and practice to get used to the whole starting/stopping thing. Mostly the starting. I've bunched the thread up on the back side several times, but the good thing is, it hasn't stopped the machine from moving. The lift bar comes un threaded very easy when I get going the wrong way. I need to remember to check that out. That is what is causing the bunching underneath I think. It is a pretty toy.


When you get ready to start a seam. Make sure the lift bar is in the up position, then put your hand on the hand wheel and turn the wheel with your hand as you start peddling. That will stop the thread from bunching and stop the wheel from turning the wrong direction. I learned to sew on a treadle when I was 5 yrs. old. and I still use my hand to start the machine sewing. That is just how a treadle works. Once you get use to doing that it will just come naturally.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for the tip Ruby. I will give that a try. I cut out a pair of fabric shoes yesterday, and thought it would be a good project to try on this machine. Maybe not. It took me forever to get a good stitch on the little pieces of velcro for the straps. I may be better off saving it for piecing a simple block quilt. 

The machine functions properly, so it's just a matter of learning how to use it. 

I pick up my new 15-91 this afternoon. Yay!


----------

